# What to feed my pigeon (disabled, immobile)



## pratesprates14 (5 mo ago)

Hi all, 
My disabled wood pigeon that does not move much due to arthritis and join problems needs a diet change. Right now he eats sunflower seeds, pine-nuts, rice.
He does not eat veggies consistently same can be said for many other seeds and beans and such. Boiled seeds don't work with him. Since most of the seed mixes I buy are for racing pigeons I feel that it is not suitable due to his condition(missing toes and a fused joint plus the inability to fly)

Current seed mix is all types of peas (dried and non dried) safflower, groats, wheat, pine-nuts, sunflower, mung bean, and whole maize.


----------

